# Cactus Pads for my Uro's



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where i can buy Opuntia Pads or full plants, the larger the better for my Uro's to use within their diets please - MUST be pesticide free please.

cheers peeps


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i did see some on e bay the other week but google cacti nurseries and then send them a e mail there are a few that sell just pads they are easy to root as well
dont forget to tell them they are for reptiles as there are quite a lot of Opuntia all have different amoun of spikes on think the one you want is OPUNTIA ROBUSTA note i think its the one as its quite large has few spikes you could buy seeds (to feed it you would need to cut off the spikes


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok great, thank you - one thing mind - if I call at a garden centre over the weekend and see any in tere, is it safe to wash the pads and repot into fresh cacti compost as they will prob have been sprayed?

Cheers


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Opuntia robusta has the biggest pads and as above has few spikes. 

Ficus indica is spineless and has fairly big pads.

Glenhirst Cactus Nursery UK - Opuntias for Iguana and Tortoise Food (Prickly Pears)

OPUNTIA - Opuntia Shop

Cactus Shop OPUNTIA

The second link is the same company as the third, although P&P is different and sometimes one is out of stock and the other isn't. Most opuntia that are suitable are marked as suitable for a tortoise, not sure if they've used chemicals.

Growing from seed can be a pain with opuntia and would take ages. Would be much better to get an established plant or a pad to plant.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Mant thanks for the links, ordered some different pads from the cactus shop 

Also been to the garden centre today, and got these 2 Opuntia's, the small one is an un-named one and was £2.50, the larger one is Opuntia 'Vulgaris' and is a GOOD size and cost £12.50 

Just need to wash them down and re-pot into fresh cactus compost to get rid of the traces of pesticides in case they have been sprayed, which i can sort later 












kez30 said:


> Opuntia robusta has the biggest pads and as above has few spikes.
> 
> Ficus indica is spineless and has fairly big pads.
> 
> ...


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I would consider taking some 'ears' off, and potting them also, that way you can increase the number of plants you have.

Also, moved to feeder, as it isn't really a 'Lizard' section post.

Kind regards,

Andy


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Cheers Andy, yep will thin out a touch at some point - just chuffed i got one so big, normally in the GC's there tiny things like the other one in the pic


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

One thing to ask - the bulbous looking things on the top, i assume are the friuts?

Are these also edible for Uro's??

cheers


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I was thinking they look like new pads growing but looking at the first pic here, looks like they might flower CactiGuide.com // View topic - Hoping for some help identifying this old man!!

not sure what happens after they flower but I've found that site really helpful since I got my opuntias


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice one - cheers


----------

